# Miami or Modified Miami?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Reading about Sunny's parent thinking about a change for his trim reminded me that I am also considering a change for Dulcie and she goes to the groomer tomorrow! SO I'd love some feedback!

Dulcie and I are going to be going south at the end of the month (South Carolina) and it will be hot for her. So I am definitely going with shorter. However, I was thinking instead of just short all over, maybe I will try something like a miami or modified miami? I found a picture online of a white poodle who was shaved close all over except topknot, ears and tail and he or she also had bracelets. 

What do you all suggest? I really want to relive Dulcie's discomfort in the heat and yet I would like to give her a little bit of style too. Suggestions?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Miami or Summer Miami has always been a favorite of mine. It's a simple, yet practical, and beautiful looking trim.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

I would recommend doing a Miami. It is a very easy to care for trim and looks great!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazel is in a Maimi. We are in South Texas and it has been into the triple digits for about a month now. I just groomed her today but I didn't shave her body this time. She's about a half inch on her body. Usually I take her down to a 5F blade length but hubby wanted her a little longer. He thinks she looks too little when she's really short. Personally I wanted to take her back down one last time and the start growing her winter look but I'm flexible. 

Here she is after today's groom. (First 2) 
And the first time I took her down. (Last 2)

They aren't the best pictures. She generally can't be bothered to hold still long enough for me to take her picture. It she tries to get all in my face so she's too close.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think a Miami would be great for the summer heat (and still you'd have some 'fluff' for femininity!)


P.S. Itzmeigh....Hazel looks beautiful!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I LOVE the Miami and Hazel looks fabulous!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Very cute idea. And I think she will look great. The best thing is if you don't like it, the hair will grow back. Hazel is a very good model!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks y'all. She wears the Maimi well. I'll admit that I wasn't a huge fan of it. Sugarfoot looks AMAZING in the Maimi and if it wasn't for him I'd probably have never tried it on Hazel. 

It really is a good cut and you can really customize it to your needs. I left Hazel's topknot and bracelets super long but you can always trim them up to whatever length you want. Same goes for the body length. 

It has also been a great clip for the summer. Since I had most of her body really short she could get wet in the water hose or beach and then dry out pretty quick. 

All around a nice summer clip.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I put bracelets on Dakota and his body hair is fairly short. When I was at the vets a new poodle owner was there and she looked at his coat style and said that he looked ok but get rid of those things on his feet (bracelets). Oh, well, not everyone appreciates bracelets, not even another poodle owner.

I like the look of long bracelets but I don't want to worry about tangles and my little poodle dude peeing on them.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Well, I did it! I was so excited to pick Dulcie up at the groomer's today! Pictures in the pictures forum shortly!


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Hmmm.... ? Gix needs a haircut... bad... I've been looking for a cut for him. I wanted to grow him out but there's SO MUCH HAIR NOW! LOL


----------

